# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  Libro de Piedrahita

## 15tahures

Piedrahita ha publicado esto en su blog.

Blog de Luis Piedrahita » Monedas y otras historias.

----------


## Pulgas

Iba a darle la enhorabuena, pero mejor nos la doy a nosotros, que tenemos la oportunidad de conocer y estudiar su trabajo.
Gracias.

----------


## joweme

Lastima que solo salgan 500 ejemplares algunos nos quedaremos con las ganas de poder leerlo. Supongo que con el tiempo sacarán mas ejemplares a la luz.

----------


## Mag Marches

Una autentica pena que sólo editen 500 ejemplares... va a ser que me quedare con unas ganas de tenerlo increibles!

----------


## llauix

cuando he visto el tema "libro de piedrahita" me ha saltado!!! però solo 500 ejemplares... de momento pienso que no podré disfrutar de este libro.. más adelante seguro.

----------


## Ignasie

y esque ir al congreso para comprarlo es mu caro para mi...350 euracos!!! aunque claro, puedo asegurar que los magos que van no tienen desperdicio...

----------


## magokreuss

Al final se puso en venta el esperado libro en el nacional?

----------


## Ravenous

No. Habrá que esperar un poco más.

----------


## Mossy

Pero no lo van a vender para todo el mundo? Solamente se venderán esos 500 ejemplares?
Es que dice "es una pena que sólo lo vayan a disfrutar los magos, y no todos" o algo así ..

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Tampoco te creas que los libros de magia hacen tiradas mucho mayores.

----------


## Mossy

Pero me refiero, no van a salir más ediciones ni nada?

----------


## Ravenous

Pues depende de la demanda, supongo. Pero siendo autoeditado, que vale una pasta, pues quizá no.
Pero vamos, que aún no ha salido y ya estás pensando en reediciones...

----------


## Mossy

No, a ver, yo lo digo porque la primera tirada no lo voy a poder comprar... a parte de que tampoco podría usarlo bien, que aún estoy iniciándome en numis

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Primero deberías esperar a que salga, ver si te gusta o no, que todo es posible. Luego ya decidirás.

----------


## Mossy

A que te refieres con "ver si te gusta o no, que todo es posible" ?

----------


## MagoRomez

> A que te refieres con "ver si te gusta o no, que todo es posible" ?


Me imagino que querrá decir que, como te estás iniciando en la numismagia, quizá tengas que esperar un poco más para saber si de verdad te gusta tanto como para comprarte un libro de tal calibre (la verdad es que la magia con monedas me encanta, pero por ahora no me he interesado mucho en practicarla, lo que mas me gusta es verla :D ). Si no es así, corregidme por favor :D

----------


## Mossy

Si es eso, por eso decía lo de que saliesen más ediciones jaja para esperar  :Smile1:

----------


## Ricardo Solo

O que aun gustando la numismagia no te convezca el contenido del libro. Es que a veces pareciera que solo existen 3 o 4 magos.

----------


## Mossy

Hombre, por lo que explica Piedrahita, me gusta. Sus mejores juegos (salía una foto de la moneda en la pastilla elegida por el espectador), y todo explicado muy detalladamente. ¿Qué más se puede pedir?

----------


## Iban

> ¿Qué más se puede pedir?


... que te guste la numismagia.
... que tengas el nivel adecuado para poder aprovecharlo.
... que no sea un estilo demasiado particular que no se adapte a ti.
... que las explicaciones contengan también la técnica, y no sólo "empalma la moneda según tu método preferido".
... que pienses que en ese libro vas a encontrar algo que no hay en los libros que ya tienes.
... que no te dejes arrastrar por el tirón del mago más de moda en este momento.
...
... que pienses, decidas y actúes por ti mismo, y no por "Dónde va Vicente, a donde va la gente".

----------


## 15tahures

Yo he tenido la suerte de ver las pruebas de maquetación del libro. Luis lo mandará a imprimir en un par de semanas. El texto y las fotos están listas desde hace un mes, pero Luis lo esta corrigiendo y puliendo detalles hasta que quede perfecto. El libro es estéticamente precioso, con fotos de altísimo nivel artístico y explicativo -más de 200- y con una inversión elevada en en calidad de materiales, tipo de papel, encuadernación, tapa dura... A lo que iba. El libro contiene algún articulo teórico muy breve, colaboraciones de Kiko Pastur, Gea, Dani Daortiz, Román García, Manolo Cuesta y Jorge Blass. Y diez de los mejores juegos de Luis, los que hemos visto en la tele: las monedas y la esponja, la aspirina, monedas y plástico de burbujas, monedas firmadas que van de una mano a otra, su versión del cilindro de ramsay con el tubo de cartón de papel higiénico, el juego del homúnculo... Todos las juegos son accesibles técnicamente, no hay manejos demasiado difíciles aunque Luis recomienda que uno se haya leído el libro de Manolo Cuesta y tenga unos conocimientos mínimos de numismagia. Las rutinas están bien construidas, son practicas, faciles y casi todo terreno. En la mayoría de los juegos -el 70%- se usa una casc****a. Cuando se lo dije a Luis, me dijo: "Lo sé. Si alguien tiene una casc**** en casa y no sabe qué hacer con ella: éste es su libro"

----------


## Mossy

Claro, claro. Por todo eso es por lo que voy a esperar. No lo voy a comprar ahora pensando que algún día lo utilizaré si no es algo fijo...

----------


## Mossy

Jolin, pues pinta mejor de lo que yo pensaba...
Gracias 15tahures

----------


## Ricardo Solo

También tienes que pensar si en tu magia encaja utilizar tanto gaff, no sólo que sena los juegos que ves por la tele.

----------


## Mossy

gaff? qué es eso?

----------


## Ravenous

Cosas para mayores.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk

----------


## 15tahures

Una casc... no es tanto gaff. La casc... es el doble lift de las monedas. ¿No escuchasteis nunca la anécdota de cómo Tamariz inventó el doble lift?, es muy graciosa.

----------


## Mossy

Ah, vale, ya entiendo lo de gaff...

----------


## Ricardo Solo

> Una casc... no es tanto gaff. La casc... es el doble lift de las monedas. ¿No escuchasteis nunca la anécdota de cómo Tamariz inventó el doble lift?, es muy graciosa.


No se yo con que haces tu los Dl.

----------


## Pulgas

Lo que a mí me gustaría que nos planteásemos es hasta qué punto puedo o no reconvertir los juegos a mi particular manera de hacer magia.
Tengo muy claro que si intento hacer las esponjas o el plástico de burbujas al más puro estilo LuisPi, me la pegaré bien pegada, haré una especie de pequeño engendro y fracasaré estrepitosamente.
No vale sólo con saber cómo funciona algo. Para que a mí me funcione tiene que ser mío. Y eso es lo más complicado.

----------


## 15tahures

Cuánta razón tiene Saldaña

----------


## MrTrucado

Pues si cuanta razón tiene Pulgas, como siempre, para mi particularmente las rutinas en si pueden ser interesantes, pero más los detalles esos pequeños detalles que hacen que pase de ser un juego con monedas a una gran rutina.

----------


## Dim

Yo llamé a Producciones "El espectador",y me comentaron que estaría para Septiembre/Octubre.
pero supongo que LuisPi irá anunciándolo por su blog.

----------


## 15tahures

Si tengo noticias yo las colgaré, pero lo más seguro y fiable es lo que diga Luis en su blog ( Blog de Luis Piedrahita » Un verano muy mágico )o en su twitter ( https://twitter.com/#!/PiedrahitaLuis ).

----------


## Dim

> Si tengo noticias yo las colgaré, pero lo más seguro y fiable es lo que diga Luis en su blog ( Blog de Luis Piedrahita » Un verano muy mágico )o en su twitter ( https://twitter.com/#!/PiedrahitaLuis ).


 Yo había visto el cambio del pazguato hace 2 días en cierto lugar (no diré más).
Estoy por cogérmelo,pero tengo que examinarlo bien,no vaya a ser que lo compre y luego no lo use.

----------


## 15tahures

Me confirma Piedrahita que ya se puede hacer la pre-reserva del libro. Hay que escribir a: 

edicioneselespectador@luispiedrahita.com

Allí mandas tus datos y te apuntan en un lista que te asegura que habrá un ejemplar para ti, firmado si quieres, cuando salga el libro. Luis me ha confirmado que saldrá a principio de octubre. Yo he visto las pruebas de imprenta y mola mucho.

----------


## renard

Ya se save el precio?

----------


## 15tahures

Creo que costará entre 60 y 70 Euros. Piedrahita dice que no quiere que cueste más de 70€ pero no puede ajustar los gastos de producción para que cueste menos de 60€. Mi apuesta es 65€, pero es sólo una suposición.

----------


## luis_bcn

y lo saca ahora con lo malo que son las vuelta de las vacaciones y al cole,,(, otro mes sera.
por cierto me he quedado co las ganas de la anecdota de juan ,podrias contarla??
un abrazo

----------


## renard

Pues me parece un precio fantastico ya que por lo visto el libro sera de una muy alta calidad,chapeau para Luis este hombre me gusta cada vez mas.

----------


## numismagic

lo tengo encargado y si puedo esta semana voy a pagarlo ya en caja santander para que me lo envíen. Alguien que lo tenga me puede decir que tal está? Tengo que decir que tengo el bobo y el de tamariz y no les saque provecho, base mis enseñanzas en david roth y michael ammar.

----------


## joweme

El libro es estupendo, este libro esta muy detallado tanto en su contenido como en su presentación yo personalmente estoy encantado de haberlo comprado, el libro es grandisimo y su contenido muy claro y de gran calidad tapa dura. 
Pena que no lo pedí con dedicatoria.

----------


## joepc

Solo le he visto por encima pero el diseño es increíble, un libro guapo guapo.

----------


## Awin

Si lo llego a ver tu post antes numiscmagic te recomendaria "monedas in crescendo" de Manuel Cuesta. Lo he comprado hace dos dias y he leido 16 paginas (las cosas de palacio van despacio y en magia mas) y realmente es una joya. Altamente recomendable.

----------


## sann

Yo tengo tamben el libro porfin ! ! bueno desde hace un par de dias  :117:  es unas pasada, se nota que luis es el rey de las cosas pequeñas y de los pequeños detalles para hacer un libro de esta calidad no solo de imprenta sino de contenido, lo unico y no es una pega porque se sabe cuando lees el indice, que necesitaras "accesorios" sustanciosos en money para realizar algunas de las rutinas y algunos no muy faciles de encontrar.
Pero me remito lo dicho, el libro me encanta con todas y cada una de las letras de la palabra, una joyita.

----------


## numismagic

así que se utilizan bastante los gimmiks? se utilizan rutinas o juegos sin su utilización? Espero que sea así, porque como me compre el libro y luego no tenga para los extras me quedaré bastante jodido jajja.
Aunque realmente tengo ganas de tener el libro, ya por vuestras críticas y también por lo bueno que es piedrahita!

----------


## 15tahures

El fake más usado en el libro es la cas----la. Hay varias técnicas y alguna rutina para la que no es necesario ningún fake o gimmick, pero los juegos más interesante son con casc---la. También es cierto que aunque en las fotos aparecen monedas de dolar de plata, todo se puede hacer con monedas normales de medio dolar. Luis ensaya y hace la mayoría de sus actuaciones en directo siempre con monedas de medio dolar, las que tenemos todos. Sólo en la tele o en grandes eventos usa las grande de plata. Sus amigos y amigas lo vemos casi siempre con las pequeñas. En el libro se muestran los pases realizados con las grandes para que queda más claro y para que se vea que todos los juegos se pueden hacer con ellas. Te preocupes por los extras, numismagic. El 75% de los juegos se pueden hacer sólo con una cas* (imagino que tendrás). La más barata es perfecta. Luis recomineda comprar un set Hopping Half de Johnson porque trae una c----lla expandida de plata, una de cobre, una moneda normal de plata y una moon coin. El set es barato en internet y sus posibilidades infinitas. Luis lleva uno así en su monedero. Es con lo que practica y hace magia a los amigos. 

Acabo de ver una en eBay por 54 euros, pero hay ofertas como estas cada días. El set incluye una cas* de plata, una de cobre y una moon coin. Todo ese material, a ese precio, es casi un regalo.

Antes de comprar aseguraos de que las casc* son expandidas ya que existe una variante en la que no es así.

Luis me dijo un día que su libro era perfecto para los magos a los que les interesa la magia con monedas y para los que no, también. Es un gran libro, añadía él, para esa gente que una vez se interesó por las monedas, se compró una cas* y ahora la tiene muerta de risa en un cajón. 

Yo ya tengo el libro. Creo que Monedas y Otras historias marca un antes y un después en los libros de magia. Creo que no se había hecho uno así hasta ahora. Luis dice que lo hizo para que la gente vuelva a estudiar magia en los libros y no tanto en youtube.

----------


## numismagic

Grandioso comentario! Has hecho que me vengan unas ganas locas de tener el libro, además que he estado mirando los juegos que hay en el libro y mirándome como los ejecuta Luis en el hormiguero (vía youtube).
Pues si, tengo una cas... y solo la utilizo para un juego en estos momentos.
Ya me mirare, una vez tenga el libro, si puedo pillarme ese hopping half que me has comentado.

El jueves si puedo voy a hacer el pago! que ganas! jajaj

----------


## 15tahures

Creo que esta informacion puede interesar al personal. A continuación copio el índice del libro de Piedrahita y al lado de cada juego el tipo de moneda preparada necesita, si es que necesita alguna.


-1- Monedas, Tesoros Y Otras Historias
Bellas cajitas vacías–Juan Herrera...............................TEORÍA, NO NECESITA MONEDA ESPECIAL
Tesoros y otras magias............................................ ..TEORÍA, NO NECESITA MONEDA ESPECIAL
Fakes, gimmicks y otras historias–Manuel Cuesta...........TEORÍA, NO NECESITA MONEDA ESPECIAL

-2- Técnicas Personales
El empalme del aberroncho....................................... TECNICA APLICABLE A MONEDAS NORMALES Y TRUCADAS
El volteo Timoteo........................................... ......... TECNICA APLICABLE A MONEDAS NORMALES (MARCADAS, FIRMADAS...) Y TRUCADAS (CAS***, COB**-PLA**, DOB*** CA**...)
El triclinqui........................................ .................... TECNICA APLICABLE A MONEDAS NORMALES Y TRUCADAS PERO ESPECIALMENTE CAS***
El lentiguillo....................................... ....................TECNICA APLICABLE A MONEDAS NORMALES (MARCADAS, FIRMADAS...) Y TRUCADAS (CAS***, DOB*** CA**...)
El lanzamiento lanzagranzas.....................................T ECNICA APLICABLE A MONEDAS NORMALES

-3- Juegos
Cobre y plata para aberroncho y lanzagranzas..........NECESITA UNA MONEDA COB**-PLA**
Aparición brutal de cuatro monedas.........................NECESITA CAS****
El cilindro de Ramsay............................................ NECESITA CAS**** Y EL TACO HABITUAL PARA ESTA RUTINA 
Monedas a través de la mesa..................................NECESITA CAS***
Cuatro monedas y una esponja................................NECESITA CAS***
Moneda en la aspirina.......................................NO NECESITA MONEDAS PREPARADAS
Monedas firmadas que vuelan de una mano a otra.....NECESITA FL***R
Wild coins, el juego del homúnculo..........................NECESITA M**N COIN
Monedas a través del pañuelo................................NECESITA CAS*** O EN SU DEFECTO, M**N COIN
Monedas y plástico de embalar.............................. NECESITA 4 N**T (esta es la más cara Y difícil de encontrar pero el juego vale la pena. Sólo esta moneda puede rondar los 100€ -más barata si se compra en ebay o de segunda mano-. Sin embargo, estudiando la rutina descrita en el libro uno puede discurrir versiones en las que no sea necesaria esa moneda. Luis trabajó en una versión en la que sólo era necesaria una cas***, incluso una en la que no eran necesarias monedas trucadas, pero ninguna era tan clara, limpia, sencilla y bella como la versión que aparece descrita en el libro.)

El momento mágico–Jorge Blass

-4- Despedida. - El Autor Visto Por Sus Amigos
La vida vista a través de gafas de pasta–Dani DaOrtiz
A las endiabladas manos de Luis–Miguel Ángel Gea
Luis lo hace, pero distinto–Román García
Biografía

ESPERO QUE ESTA INFORMACIÓN SEA DE UTILIDAD. REALMENTE CON UNA CAS*** NADA MÁS UNO YA PUEDE HACER EL 75% DE LOS JUEGOS DEL LIBRO, MÁS QUE SUFICIENTE PARA PENSAR SI LE INTERESA A UNO ADQUIRIR MÁS MATERIAL O NO. LUIS ME COMENTÓ ALGUNA VEZ QUE ESTE NO ES UN BUEN "PRIMER LIBRO DE MONEDAS", PARA ESO ES MEJOR EL DE MANOLO CUESTA O EL BOBO. ESTE ES UN LIBRO PARA LA GENTE QUE BUSCA UN GRADITO MÁS DE ESPECIALIZACIÓN, ESA GENTE SE SUPONE QUE YA TIENE CIERTO CONOCIMIENTO EN SU CABEZA Y CIERTO MATERIAL EN SUS CAJONES DE MAGIA. ESTE ES EL LIBRO PERFECTO PARA TODA ESA GENTE QUE UN DÍA SE AFICIONÓ A LAS MONEDAS, UN DÍA SE COMPRÓ UNA CAS*** Y HOY LA TIENE MUERTA DE RISA EN UN CAJÓN. ESA GENTE TIENE LA OPORTUNIDAD DE HACER MAGIA CON MONEDAS DE LA BUENA.

----------


## salinger

gracias 15 tahures ,ayer abri un hilo porque estaba perdido respecto al tema con monedas especiales ,perdojnad por mi ignorancia pero que es un fakes.

----------


## Iban

Es algo que es, pero que en realidad no es lo que es. ;-)

----------


## santicr84

jeje, no tengo ni la mas remota idea a que moneda se refiere la del juego monedas y plastico de envalar... (4 m--t)  :Smile1:

----------


## sann

yo si, en el libro te pone como conseguir una, bueno mas bien unas, pertenecientes a un juego, llamado Explosion de Dean Dill, yo si algun dia soy rico lo comprare, xD, aunque si tengo ese juego tengo que admitir que haria este en vez del plastico de envalar, jaja pero siempre esta bien saber otros juegos si dispones de los medios para hacerlo.

----------


## 15tahures

Creo que esa moneda, en versión medio dolar, la tiene tango.

----------


## santicr84

si creo k siiii, que en la caja viene una coin dibujada y 4 mas dibujadas en cuadrado. estado buscando por johnson pero no la veo... 
creo que con esas, es la que hace luis piedrahita la moneda gremslim. es bestial! pd- en ebay no hay ahora ninguna a la venta... las he estado buscando sin suerte alguna! :D

----------


## Josh Martin

Lo leo, lo releo, lo veo y no lo entiendo.
Estos dias ando estudiando el Wild Coins del libro de Piedrahita. Pero por más que lo leo y lo veo, sigo sin entenderlo. Y es que creo que la versión que describe en el libro, no es exáctamente la misma que se puede ver en la actuación que hizo en el Hormiguero EH_wildcoins.mp4 - YouTube ya que no me cuadra lo que leo con lo que veo en el video. Concretamente el proceso entre la segunda y la tercera transformación.
Dándole vueltas he llegado a una conclusión, pero ni por asomo y obviando que mi técnica evidentemente no es la suya, queda tan limpia como la que él realiza. Y como decian en el 1,2,3....asta aquí puedo leer.

Si alguien está estudiando este efectazo y se encunetra en la misma situación o quiere intercambiar opiniones, ya sabe......
Saludos a tod@s.

----------


## sann

No lo puedes entender si piensas que es igual que en el video, porque no lo es, yo tambien lo estoy estudiando y no es como en el video, no la 2º y 3º moneda que transforma asique centrate en el libro sin mirar el video se entiende bien.  :Wink1:

----------


## ElMagoRodri

> Lo leo, lo releo, lo veo y no lo entiendo.
> Estos dias ando estudiando el Wild Coins del libro de Piedrahita. Pero por más que lo leo y lo veo, sigo sin entenderlo. Y es que creo que la versión que describe en el libro, no es exáctamente la misma que se puede ver en la actuación que hizo en el Hormiguero EH_wildcoins.mp4 - YouTube ya que no me cuadra lo que leo con lo que veo en el video. Concretamente el proceso entre la segunda y la tercera transformación.
> Dándole vueltas he llegado a una conclusión, pero ni por asomo y obviando que mi técnica evidentemente no es la suya, queda tan limpia como la que él realiza. Y como decian en el 1,2,3....asta aquí puedo leer.
> 
> Si alguien está estudiando este efectazo y se encunetra en la misma situación o quiere intercambiar opiniones, ya sabe......
> Saludos a tod@s.


es que creo que son dos juegos distintos,uno es el wild coin de roman garci creo y el juego del homunculo creo que es otro que hizo en la tele pero que no esta subido a youtube

----------


## edmar

Para los que tengan el libro:

El pase del juego Cuatro monedas y una esponja que aparece en la pag 82 
fotos 103,104, 105 y 106.. (cuando muestra las dos monedas y al dejarlas hace la trampa...) 
no lo veis muy "vistoso"?
Hay alguna forma de que sea más oculto?

----------


## 15tahures

edmar, ese pase yo lo hago mucho. Es invisible, la clave es el movimiento de todo el cuerpo para coger la esponja. En tu cabeza has de empezar a ir a por la esponja antes de dejar las monedas, en cuanto inicias la acción haces el pase tramposo y cuando lo terminas ya estas cogiendo la esponja. En este video se bastante bien. De verdad que pasa desapercibido. Blog de Luis Piedrahita » La magia de la esponja absorbe monedas

----------


## 15tahures

Martin: Es cierto, el pase descrito en el libro es ligeramente distinto al que hizo Luis en la tele. El del libro es más sencillo y en mi opinión mejor. El que hizo en la tele es un poco barroquito y se nota la obsesión del numismago por enseñar lo que nadie le ha pedido. Yo lo he ensayado como viene en el libro y es perfecto. Cuando salió el libro me di cuenta de los mismo que tú comentas y le pedí a Luis que me explicara la versión de la tele. No vale la pena.

----------


## edmar

> edmar, ese pase yo lo hago mucho. Es invisible, la clave es el movimiento de todo el cuerpo para coger la esponja. En tu cabeza has de empezar a ir a por la esponja antes de dejar las monedas, en cuanto inicias la acción haces el pase tramposo y cuando lo terminas ya estas cogiendo la esponja. En este video se bastante bien. De verdad que pasa desapercibido. Blog de Luis Piedrahita » La magia de la esponja absorbe monedas


Gracias, ahora es mucho mas claro... solo me hace falta juntar un poco de sangre fria!!  :302:   :302:

----------


## Josh Martin

Muchas gracias.
Me quedo más tranquilo sabiendo que no era un fallo de interpretación de lectura y que a otros os surgió la misma duda en su momento. Pero esque al leer una cosa y ver otra, no era capaz de sumar peras con mandanas y el cerebro se me estaba haciendo un nudo.

Saludos.

Ahora a seguir practicando

----------


## Apex

wenas. tengo una preguntilla. k tal va el libro para un iniciado?

----------


## Moñiño

Lo mismo que si te compraras una camisa 3 tallas mas grande.

----------


## thrimi

Buenas, yo tengo el libro de Piedrahita. Está por encima de mi nivel ya que aún no realizo juegos con fakes. Lo compré por dos motivos principalmente:

1. Me encantan sus juegos, presentaciones y la creatividad para usar los fakes.
2. Soy diseñador gráfico y me apetecía tener entre mis manos un libro de magia bien maquetado, con buenas fotos y hecho con mimo.

Estoy seguro que más adelante le sacaré jugo a ese libro. Los juegos no exigen una manipulación muuuuy complicado con las monedas, pero ojo, a manos de los novatos puede parecer un libro muy goloso.
Es un libro con juegos donde hay que tener los conceptos básicos y no tan básicos muy rodados y asimilados. Sin saber emplear unos buenos empalmes y misdirection hay que olvidarse de realizar estos juegos.
Monedas in crescendo y Bobo son desde mi punto de vista esenciales antes de agarrar este fantástico libro.

Si os gustan impactantes efectos visuales con monedas y ya utilizais fakes o quereis empezar con ellos recomiendo altamente este libro. Es una pasada. Incluye las charlas que utiliza Luís en sus juegos, nos sirve de ejemplo para ver como crear una atmosfera mágica. Ir preparando los euros ya que os entraran ganas de comprar todo tipo de monedas trucadas.

Estoy *enamorado del empalme del aberroncho*, yo ya hacia algo parecido. Os gusta esta técnica??

----------


## Apex

Yo el monedas in crescendo lo tengo y lo voy estudiando (pero cansa), el bobo aun no. Gracias por los consejos  :Wink1: .

----------


## salinger

por fin tengo el libro ,pero me falta el material. En tienda magia tienen unas monedas de eisenhower y otras de medio dolar cual me recomendais ,yo tengo una moneda que me an regalado pero es de liberty 2011  es autentica.y si pido  una cascarilla las podre utilizar con las de liberty 2010.

----------


## salinger

por cierto luis piedrahita esta en el foro o gea

----------


## Iban

> por cierto luis piedrahita esta en el foro o gea


Luis está.

----------


## 15tahures

Salinger, por lo que leo creo que te interesa más es hacerte con cuatro monedas de medio dolar y una cas***. Aunque, sinceramente pienso, si no tenías ese material antes de comprar el libro puede que aún no estés preparado. El libro de Luis no es un libro para empezar con la magia de monedas, es un libro para seguir.

----------


## salinger

normalmente suelo practicar con monedas de euros o 50 pesetas antiguas,  me parece que ya es hora de comprar unas cuantas monedas y cas*****.ell libro es un capricho ya que estoy todavia con otros libros.

----------


## 15tahures

Suerte entonces, y disfrútalo. Es un libro muy interesante. Yo te recomiendo la monedas de medio dolar. Hace que todo sea más barato.

----------


## LuisPiedrahita

Jovenzuelos, gracias por vuestros comentarios y por el interés demostrado. Gracias especialmente a 15tahures por su minucioso y afanoso trabajo -Gracias, guapa. Por eso y por todo- Ahora estoy en Argentina, disfrutando del sol, la playa y las deliciosas carnes a la parrilla. Cuando regrese os propondré algo interesante para hacer en este hilo. Saludos desde el verano.

----------


## rubiales

¡Mamón! ¡A ver si te tuestas!...sin resentimientos...pero a ver si se te cae encima la cometa esa de mármol que te ha traído Papa Noel en su moto de agua!...."saludos desde el verano"...ñeñeñe...

----------


## mayico

Date cremita Luis... Jajaja y un churrasco a nuestra salud.
Con los brazos abiertos esperamos esa proposición.

----------


## Ravenous

Este Luis...Para una vez que asoma la nariz, y es para restregarnos sus navidades veraniegas, y mientras, nosotros pasando frío... Lo que hay que aguantar...

----------


## juanmyf

Que envidia nos das a todos, pasando fresquito aqui en España!! pasalo muy bien Luis, y sigue así maestro.

----------


## Prendes

¿Envidia?
ADORO el invierno! jaja

esquí (L)

----------


## Mag Marches

> ¿Envidia?
> ADORO el invierno! jaja
> 
> esquí (L)


100% de acuerdo xD

----------


## osito de haribo

> ¿Envidia?
> ADORO el invierno! jaja
> 
> esquí (L)


La mejor época del año sin lugar a dudas (L)

----------


## Ravenous

y así es como se pierde el hilo...

----------


## Solinam

Hoy me ha traído Baltasar el libro de Piedrahita, "MONEDAS Y OTRAS HISTORIAS", bueno no lo sé, quizás ha sido Gaspar.
El tamaño del libro es como el de los Atlas, alargado y me ha sorprendido gratamente su diseño.
Al abrir sus primeras páginas me he trasladado al mundo de la magia, del circo, del arlequín, por sus pequeños detalles.
Ojeándolo, he visto multitud de fotos en blanco y negro con grandes detalles.
Si encima puedo aprender los trucos que pone, este libro se merece un AS de Diamantes pero negro, claro.

----------


## mask250

A mi también me han traído el libro de Piedrahita! jeje 
La verdad es que el diseño es espectacular muy bien editado y con muchos detalles, además las fotografías en blanco y negro le dan un toque especial.
Ahora a  estudiar!

----------


## Apex

Esta muy bien, aun que yo pondría las fotos algo más grandes y las letras algo más pequeñas xD.

----------


## joweme

Ya he empezado a leer el libro y aunque no lo he acabado, lo que he podido leer me encanta, un punto de reflexion sobre el libro que es lo que mas se destaca es la simplicidad de su contenido cosa que otros libros no llegan a tener. Gracias Luis por lanzar esta joya.

----------


## LuisPiedrahita

Jovenzuelos y jovenzuelas, acabo de llegar de vacaciones. Ya en España, duchadito, libre de algas y salitre, os hago la siguiente propuesta. Hace unos meses alumbré mi primer libro, MONEDAS Y OTRAS HISTORIAS y creo que en el caso de este tipo de libros -libros de investigación, de trabajo y pasión- la misión del autor no debe acabar con la publicación sin más. Creo que es interesante que el libro siga vivo en los foros, que charlemos sobre él y que lo hagamos crecer una vez ya nacido. Por eso me encantará estar aquí, cuando mi agenda me lo permita, para lo que queráis: Para responder vuestras dudas, escuchar vuestros comentarios y hasta recibir vuestras reprimendas. Os propongo que lo hagamos en este mismo hilo. Yo intentaré contestar a todo, o casi todo. Sólo os pido una cosa a cambio y es que las preguntas, comentarios y sugerencias vengan de gente que haya leído el libro. Creo que sería contraproducente para todos perder tiempo respondiendo cuestiones que ya vienen aclaradas en él. Pues eso es. Espero que os animéis con esta iniciativa y espero vuestros comentarios. Para aquellos que todavía no habéis podido haceros con el libro os dejo un enlace para conseguirlo y os recuerdo que Ediciones El espectador ha reabierto sus puertas. El equipo ha descansado y está llisto para serviros los libros que necesitéis. Un abrazo.

Blog de Luis Piedrahita » | | | MONEDAS Y OTRAS HISTORIAS | | |

----------


## eidanyoson

Lo tengo pedido Luis. Deja que llegue y un tiempo para una primera leída (que no es nada, siempre hay que profundizar y eso es toda una vida), y algo comentaré. 
 Saludos mágicos.

----------


## albertoile

El libro de piedrehita es para principiantes :Confused: o hay q tener algunas tablas en la numismagia

----------


## ElMagoRodri

> Yo he tenido la suerte de ver las pruebas de maquetación del libro. Luis lo mandará a imprimir en un par de semanas. El texto y las fotos están listas desde hace un mes, pero Luis lo esta corrigiendo y puliendo detalles hasta que quede perfecto. El libro es estéticamente precioso, con fotos de altísimo nivel artístico y explicativo -más de 200- y con una inversión elevada en en calidad de materiales, tipo de papel, encuadernación, tapa dura... A lo que iba. El libro contiene algún articulo teórico muy breve, colaboraciones de Kiko Pastur, Gea, Dani Daortiz, Román García, Manolo Cuesta y Jorge Blass. Y diez de los mejores juegos de Luis, los que hemos visto en la tele: las monedas y la esponja, la aspirina, monedas y plástico de burbujas, monedas firmadas que van de una mano a otra, su versión del cilindro de ramsay con el tubo de cartón de papel higiénico, el juego del homúnculo... Todos las juegos son accesibles técnicamente, no hay manejos demasiado difíciles aunque Luis recomienda que uno se haya leído el libro de Manolo Cuesta y tenga unos conocimientos mínimos de numismagia. Las rutinas están bien construidas, son practicas, faciles y casi todo terreno. En la mayoría de los juegos -el 70%- se usa una casc****a. Cuando se lo dije a Luis, me dijo: "Lo sé. Si alguien tiene una casc**** en casa y no sabe qué hacer con ella: éste es su libro"


si te leyeses el post te ahorrarias estas preguntas.

----------


## Inherent

Piedrahita: "He venido a hablar de mi libro!!"
Y a diferencia de cuando lo dijo Francisco Umbral, en este caso la noticia es estupenda. :-)

Luis, apenas lo he ojeado todavía y no me he podido meter a fondo. Creo que es buena decisión no volver a hacer un libro
de iniciación porque en nuestro pais el libro de Cuesta ya cubre ese hueco con creces y ya cada mago tiene vía libre para desarrollar sus juegos
a nivel más avanzado. Una cosa eso sí, tal vez estaría bien un capitulo genérico con consideraciones generales sobre numismagia,
cómo orientas la presentación de los juegos, orientación personal de los gestos, etc. Algo así como "numismagia según Luis, Interpretación personal"

Lo dicho, me remito a cuando pueda haberlo leido suficientemente en profundidad.

----------


## Apex

Pues ahí Luis se equivoca. Si que hace falta un libro de iniciación a la numismagia!  :Smile1:

----------


## LuisPiedrahita

Bueno, veo que no hay dudas. Me alegro. Esos afanes por lograr que todo quedara clarito y bien detallado, ahora ven sus frutos. Me alegro. Un saludo.

----------


## Rubenn

A mi me a encantado el libro, soy un gran aficionado a las monedas gaffs y este es mi libro, lo he leído dos veces y lo seguiré leyendo, me encanta y me divierte leerlo.
Libro grande (También de tamaño), fotos claras, fácil de entender o sea un librazo. El juego “La moneda en la aspirina” es absolutamente genial y ojo no hay monedas gaffs. Las técnicas del aberroncho, el Timoteo, el lanzagranzas y el lentiguillo muy útiles. Monedas y plástico de embalar una obra maestra de la Numismagia.
Mis preferidos:
-Wildcoins
-Monedas firmadas que vuelan de una mano a otra
-El cilindro Ramsay

Saludos

----------

